# [SOLVED] hdhr3-us



## drmax (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyone use one of these?
HDHomeRun (US/CA) | Welcome to SiliconDust
My pc is pretty much set up for home theatre and I need to start recording OTA broadcasting. Can anyone give me any other advise before I pull the trigger on this unit? I'm pretty much convinced I don't want to add another internal tuner card to my pc. Thx, DM


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: hdhr3-us*

I've not seen nor used that brand/model. Personally, I prefer internal hardware whenever possible. And I only recommend Hauppauge.


----------



## drmax (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: hdhr3-us*



Dogg said:


> I've not seen nor used that brand/model. Personally, I prefer internal hardware whenever possible. And I only recommend Hauppauge.


Which particular model would get me by, that you would recommend?
I'll research what you list. Thank you


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: hdhr3-us*

It pretty much boils down what features that you want/need, and your budget.

To a look at their website: Hauppauge Computer Works Product Selector


----------



## drmax (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: hdhr3-us*



Dogg said:


> It pretty much boils down what features that you want/need, and your budget.
> 
> To a look at their website: Hauppauge Computer Works Product Selector


I really thought their products were more $'s. The wintv hvr 2250 looks to be their preemo internal card. Looks pretty decent, if the reviews support it.
Now I should just install another 1 or 2 1TB HD's and should be set. I'm still a little concerned how how it will all work together, say I'm pulling a show off of 1 HD on one tv, and another tv is attempting to pull off another HD. I guess it'll work, as it'd mostly be the software (Win. media center) doing the work.
Let me know what you think about this. You may have some good advice.
DM


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: hdhr3-us*

DVR wise, it should work fine. Even if recording more than one program at a time.

Use as a media server (or from multiple PC's), I'm not sure. It will boil down to multiple things, such as network speed, PC speed, HDD speed, etc. And I wouldn't be surprised if you run into issues, especially if the file recording and attempting to be played are on the same HDD. All I can say is try it. 

I know the basics, but haven't used an HTPC in awhile. Standalone boxes are the better solution for me.


----------

